# Sicherheitseinrichtung weglassen auf Kundenwunsch



## element. (12 Januar 2011)

Angenommen, der Konstrukteur hat für die Stelle X an seiner Maschine eine Sicherheitseinrichtung Y vorgesehen, jetzt mal egal welcher Art.
Dann kommt der große Kunde und sagt, das ist doch einfacher zu Arbeiten ohne diese Einrichtung Y. Er spricht mit seinem "Sicherheitsingenieur" und weist daraufhin an, der Hersteller solle die Einrichtung weglassen.
Es wird auf beiden Seiten protokolliert, dass man sich von Y verabschiedet hat.

In ähnliche Situationen komme ich immer wieder. Was haltet Ihr davon? Schon mal gemacht?


----------



## reliability (12 Januar 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Schon mal gemacht?


 
Als Anlagenbauer haben wir
Zuerst die  Risikobeurteilung (RB) bearbeitet, indem wir
die mech. Schutzmaßnahme aus der RB entfernt
neue Schutzmaßnahmen für die vorhandene Gefahr in die RB integriert,
inkl bewertet haben.
Das ganze immer in Abstimmung mit dem Kunden.

Erst als unsere neuen Maßnahmen in der RB einen akzeptablen Schutz erreicht hatten
und auch der Kunde damit glücklich war, wurde das ganze in die Realität umgesetzt.

Hat Änderungen in Risikobeurteilung, technischen Zeichnungen und in der Betriebsanleitung verursacht. 

Was man nicht alles tut, um einen zufriedenen Kunden vor sich zu sehen...


----------



## Deltal (12 Januar 2011)

-> Vorausgesetzt die Sicherheitseinrichtung ist notwenig und ihr baut sie nicht an <-

Erstmal darf es für die Maschine keine Konformitätserklärung (oder CE) von euch geben. 

Ob man wirklich aus dem Schneider ist, wenn man in seine Einbauerklärung angibt, dass laut Risikoanalyse eine Schutzeinrichtung notwendig ist, würde ich jetzt nicht unterschreiben. Theoretisch darf so eine Maschine nicht in Betrieb genommen werden. 

Aber als Maschinenbauer sollte man sich zusammensetzen und schauen welches Risiko es gibt und welche Lösungen dafür gefunden werden können. Alles andere ist nur die Verantwortung an jemand anderen abdrücken..


----------



## Tommi (12 Januar 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Angenommen, der Konstrukteur hat für die Stelle X an seiner Maschine eine Sicherheitseinrichtung Y vorgesehen, jetzt mal egal welcher Art.
> Dann kommt der große Kunde und sagt, das ist doch einfacher zu Arbeiten ohne diese Einrichtung Y. Er spricht mit seinem "Sicherheitsingenieur" und weist daraufhin an, der Hersteller solle die Einrichtung weglassen.
> Es wird auf beiden Seiten protokolliert, dass man sich von Y verabschiedet hat.
> 
> In ähnliche Situationen komme ich immer wieder. Was haltet Ihr davon? Schon mal gemacht?


 
Hallo,

wie schon gesagt, auf keinen Fall CE-Kennzeichnung, wenn über-
haupt, Herstellererklärung, Montageanleitung!

Man kann das von hier schwer beurteilen. War die Schutzeinrichtung Y
hinderlich für den Bediener? Aber dann braucht man eine andere Schutz-
einrichtung und lässt sie nicht einfach weg. Oder gibt es gar kein Risiko?

Zur näheren Erörterung gibt es zu wenige Details.

Scherz EIN

Schreib doch in die Montageanleitung, dass Schutzvorrichtung Y
vom Kunden vorzusehen ist!ROFLMAO

Scherz AUS

Viele Grüsse
Tommi


----------



## Ralle (12 Januar 2011)

Ich würde die Maschine nur mit kompletten Schutzvorrichtungen ausliefern, denn man muss ja auch die CE-Konfirmitätserklärung abgeben. Wenn der Kunde dann an der Maschine Umbauten vornimmt, kann er das ja gerne tun, aber dann kann ich sie nicht mehr warten, da ich sonst wieder in der Verantwortung bin.


----------



## Rudi (12 Januar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich würde die Maschine nur mit kompletten Schutzvorrichtungen ausliefern, denn man muss ja auch die CE-Konfirmitätserklärung abgeben. Wenn der Kunde dann an der Maschine Umbauten vornimmt, kann er das ja gerne tun, aber dann kann ich sie nicht mehr warten, da ich sonst wieder in der Verantwortung bin.



Genau, dann sollte der Kunde diesen Eingriff selbst machen.


----------



## Tommi (12 Januar 2011)

> Es wird auf beiden Seiten protokolliert, dass man sich von Y verabschiedet hat.


 
Was sagt denn Dein Chef dazu, ist er der, der protokolliert hat?

Es ist ja nicht unüblich, dass "grosse Kunden" Dinge auch selbst
machen. Das muss ja nicht immer falsch sein.

Du als "Kleiner" musst dann sehen, daß Du nicht verantwortlich
gemacht werden kannst.

Wobei, "von Y verabschieden" hört sich schon komisch an.

Viel Erfolg dabei.:-D

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Deltal (12 Januar 2011)

Ich denke, dass man sich mit "das ist darmals so vermerkt worden" nicht aus der Verantwortung ziehen kann. Wenn du in Europa ne Maschine baust und verkaufst musst du dich halt an die Normen halten. 
Wenn da offensichtlich ne Schutzeinrichtung fehlt, kann es sein das sie dir ans Bein pinkeln, selbst wenn es in der Montageanleitung steht. Wird die Schutzeinrichtung auch noch elektrisch mit einbezogen wird es noch schlimmer..

Das sicherste wäre wenn man wirklich komplett Schutzeinrichtungen vorsieht. Das ganze mit in die BA aufnimmt und Dokumentiert.

Nur wird der Kunde warscheinlich nicht für Sicherheitseinrichungen zahlen wollen, die er nachher abschauben und überbrücken muss..


----------



## Tommi (14 Januar 2011)

Die Anfrage hatten wir mal. 

Haben wir nicht gemacht...


----------



## element. (18 Januar 2011)

Tommi: Das ist mal ein dicker Hund!

Rest: Danke für die Meinungen.
Zur Frage hat mich folgender aktueller Fall bewegt: Es geht um feste Abdeckungen unter einer Maschine. Man muss dort nicht arbeiten, könnte aber dort hinkrabbeln und von unten in die Maschine fassen. Kunde sagt "muss das überhaupt sein, das ist ja fahrlässig dort rein zu greifen, wir fragen mal unseren Sicherheitsingenieur".
Wenn der Ing jetzt leichtfertig sagt, das kann man sich sparen... was dann? Ich würde natürlich sagen baut etwas hin, aber die Kaufleute bei uns sehen das halt anders. Die Konstrukteure teilweise auch. Seit einem guten Jahr versuche ich hier, die Leute an die MRL und Maschinensicherheit zu gewöhnen, aber bisher hab ich nur Kleinigkeiten erreicht und mir den Ruf als Querulant eingebracht.


----------



## Sinix (18 Januar 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Zur Frage hat mich folgender aktueller Fall bewegt: Es geht um feste Abdeckungen unter einer Maschine. Man muss dort nicht arbeiten, könnte aber dort hinkrabbeln und von unten in die Maschine fassen. Kunde sagt "muss das überhaupt sein, das ist ja fahrlässig dort rein zu greifen, wir fragen mal unseren Sicherheitsingenieur".



Das Problem(Gefahr) hast du ja durch deine Risikoanalyse erfasst. Nun geht es darum dies A) zu bewerten und B) entsprechende Maßnahmen zu definieren. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche könnten in diesem Fall Hinweisschilder an der Maschine und ein Hinweis in der Betriebsanleitung genügen. Du könntest ja auch bei deinem Auto die Motorhaube hochklappen und in bewegliche Teile reingreifen oder dich am Krümmer verbrennen.

Ich hätte aber auch nen Fall der mich bewegt:
Meine Maschine ist durch einen automatischen Transport mit einer anderen Maschine gekoppelt. Eine Notaus-Kopplung ist nach Norm ausgeführt, jedoch der Kunde hat damit nun ein Problem, denn bei Auslösung auf meiner Seite wird unter Umständen ein kritischer Prozess der fremden angekoppelten Maschine unterbrochen, mit der Folge von eine paar tausend Euro Verlust durch NIO-Produkt und Verzögerung im Wiederanlauf. Klar sind Euros nicht so viel Wert wie Leben, aber andererseits wird auch kein Leben rein durch die Kopplung gerettet.
?

MfG


----------



## thomass5 (18 Januar 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber auch nen Fall der mich bewegt:
> Meine Maschine ist durch einen automatischen Transport mit einer anderen Maschine gekoppelt. Eine Notaus-Kopplung ist nach Norm ausgeführt, jedoch der Kunde hat damit nun ein Problem, denn bei Auslösung auf meiner Seite wird unter Umständen ein kritischer Prozess der fremden angekoppelten Maschine unterbrochen, mit der Folge von eine paar tausend Euro Verlust durch NIO-Produkt und Verzögerung im Wiederanlauf. Klar sind Euros nicht so viel Wert wie Leben, aber andererseits wird auch kein Leben rein durch die Kopplung gerettet.
> ?
> 
> MfG




Wie hoch wäre denn die Gefahr für das Leben, wenn die andere  Maschine den Takt noch zuendeführt? Ist dies überhaupt möglich? Oder muß die andere Maschine sofort stehen?

Thomas


----------



## Sinix (18 Januar 2011)

Die Gefahr der Maschine kann ich nicht beurteilen, da es nicht meine Maschine ist. Augenscheinlich ist es aber so, dass eine Auslösung an meiner Maschine nur im Sichtbereich der Fördertechnik der fremden Maschine stattfindet. Sinnvoller Weise müsste der Hersteller der fremden Maschine sein Notauskonzept überarbeiten, so dass die Fördertechnik separiert bei einer Auslösung von meiner Seite abschaltet. Das macht er aber natürlich nicht, weil das zu aufwendig ist mit seiner herkömmlicher Verdrahtungstechnik. 

Der Kunde wünscht nun eine Änderung die für den Prozess sinnvoll ist, z.B. statt Notaus in die eine Richtung nur Meldung über Profibuskoppler, fremde Maschine soll dann geregelt stoppen. Dies widerspricht natürlich der normgerechten Ausführung und es stellt sich mir die gleiche Frage des Themenerstellers "element." (Ob so etwas gegen Unterschrift Kunde realisierbar ist und eine Haftbarkeit mir gegenüber erlischt?)

Gottseidank hat bei meinem Fall der Hersteller der fremden Maschine den Spielball und mir wurde  wegen ähnlicher Fälle noch keine Unterschrift zur Abnahme verweigert. Aber da es kein Einzelfall ist, halte ich dies  in Zukunft denkbar. Außerdem Nerven die zwangsläufigen Diskussionen. Auf Nachfrage bei meine Heeresführung gibt es übrigens auch keine zufriedenstellende Antwort.

MfG


----------



## Tommi (18 Januar 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Zur Frage hat mich folgender aktueller Fall bewegt: Es geht um feste Abdeckungen unter einer Maschine. Man muss dort nicht arbeiten, könnte aber dort hinkrabbeln und von unten in die Maschine fassen. Kunde sagt "muss das überhaupt sein, das ist ja fahrlässig dort rein zu greifen, wir fragen mal unseren Sicherheitsingenieur".


 
Hallo, 

es gibt ja ein paar Normen über das Thema Sicherheitsabstände,
Körpermaße etc. .
Die habe ich heute zuhause nicht parat. Schaue morgen mal in der Firma 
nach. Evtl. steht da irgend was Brauchbares über Unterkriechschutz drin...

So ein Fall ist wie meist von der Ferne schwer zu beurteilen.

Wenn Du möchtest, kann ich Dir per PN kompetente Ansprechpartner bei
der BG nennen, die Du mal nach Deinem Problem "Kunden/Lieferanten
Verhältnis" fragen kannst. Zumindest wurde mir da schon mal geholfen. 

Der Kunde sollte vorsichtig mit dem Ausspruch "Mitarbeiter verhält
sich fahrlässig, ich bin nicht verantwortlich" sein. Das gibt es so nicht!
Google mal nach "Gerichtsfester Organisation" oder "Verantwortung im
Arbeitsschutz". Aber eigentlich sollte er das machen. :wink:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (18 Januar 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Der Kunde wünscht nun eine Änderung die für den Prozess sinnvoll ist, z.B. statt Notaus in die eine Richtung nur Meldung über Profibuskoppler, fremde Maschine soll dann geregelt stoppen. Dies widerspricht natürlich der normgerechten Ausführung und es stellt sich mir die gleiche Frage des Themenerstellers "element." (Ob so etwas gegen Unterschrift Kunde realisierbar ist und eine Haftbarkeit mir gegenüber erlischt?)
> 
> 
> MfG


 
Hallo,

NOT-HALT ist nur für den Notfall da und wenn dieser Notfall da ist,
muss die Anlage, ggfs. die gesamte Verkettung, sicher nach
Risikobeurteilung stoppen.

NOT-HALT wird bei uns so gut wie nie betätigt.

Wenn doch, spielt das Geld keine Rolle.

Wird NOT-HALT auch für "Feierabend" betätigt, hat man ein Problem.

Vielleicht ist das das Problem.

Ansonsten siehe Antwort an Element. :-D

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (18 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
  bei einer trennenden Schutzeinrichtung muss die Risikobeurteilung ergeben wie hoch der Abstand von Boden zur Schutzeinrichtung sein darf, die DIN EN ISO 11161 schreibt
  „der Abstand zwischen trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen und Boden darf 200 mm nicht überschreiten“
  Beispiel hinter der Schutzeinrichtung ist im Fußbereich direkt eine hohe Gefährdung.
  Bei einer schlitzförmigen Öffnung von  > 180mm geht man von einem ganz Körperzugang aus siehe auch DIN EN ISO 13857.
  Also die meisten Zäune werden mit 150-180mm Bodenabstand gebaut aber dies ist abhängig von der Risikobeurteilung.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Sinix (19 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> NOT-HALT ist nur für den Notfall da und wenn dieser Notfall da ist,
> muss die Anlage, ggfs. die gesamte Verkettung, sicher nach
> Risikobeurteilung stoppen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Tommi,

was du schreibst ist ja aus unser beider Sicht, nämlich derjenigen die für die Funktion und damit für die Vermeidung einer Lebensgefährdung verantwortlich sind, völlig richtig. 

Nur die Frage hier im Forum würde nicht auftauchen, wenn es in der Praxis keine Probleme gäbe. Z.B. wird eine Risikobeurteilung oft nur für die eigene Maschine gemacht, nicht für eine Verkettung. Im von mir beschriebenen Fall könnte nach so einer Risikobeurteilung an der fremden Maschine das Notauskonzept für den Prozess sinnvoll geändert werden (besser noch, hätte im Vorfeld das Konzept anders ausgeführt werden müssen). 

Es taucht nun die Frage auf wer Verantwortlich ist für eine Risikobeurteilung der Verkettung, in meinem Fall gibt es keinen Generalunternehmer, also der Kunde? 
Muss der uns dann eine Vorgabe machen zur Ausführung? 
Ist diese Ausführung kompatibel zu den Normen?
Und, hier kommen wir wieder zur ursprünglichen Frage, existiert dann ein unterschriebenes Dokument, welches mich entlastet?

Viele Fragen also,  dessen Beantwortung mich betrifft, aber für dessen Beantwortung ich weder geschult noch bezahlt bin.

MfG


----------



## thomass5 (19 Januar 2011)

@mäuseklavier: wie lang braucht denn der Prozeß noch um problemlos zum Stillstand zu kommen? Wenn es die Betrachtung Deinerseits hergibt, könntest Du eine Vorwarnung schicken und zeitverzögert dann das harte NOTAUS.
Das soetwas im Vorfeld besser hätte gelöst werden können ist ja meist so.

Und ob ein Dokument Dich im Ernstfall schützt, welches in guten Zeiten von allen Beteiligten unterschrieben wurde, bezweifle ich, da man Dir ja Bedenken nachweisen kann sonst gäbe es ja das Dokument nicht.

Thomas


----------



## Sinix (19 Januar 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> @mäuseklavier: wie lang braucht denn der Prozeß noch um problemlos zum Stillstand zu kommen?



Zu lange.



thomass5 schrieb:


> nd ob ein Dokument Dich im Ernstfall schützt, welches in guten Zeiten  von allen Beteiligten unterschrieben wurde, bezweifle ich, da man Dir ja  Bedenken nachweisen kann sonst gäbe es ja das Dokument nicht.



Die Zweifel teile ich mit dir, vor allem insofern, das die unterschreibenden Beteiligten sich die besseren Rechtsverdreher leisten können und kennen:sm15:


----------



## element. (19 Januar 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Das Problem(Gefahr) hast du ja durch deine Risikoanalyse erfasst. Nun geht es darum dies A) zu bewerten und B) entsprechende Maßnahmen zu definieren. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche könnten in diesem Fall Hinweisschilder an der Maschine und ein Hinweis in der Betriebsanleitung genügen. Du könntest ja auch bei deinem Auto die Motorhaube hochklappen und in bewegliche Teile reingreifen oder dich am Krümmer verbrennen.


 
Seit ich mit Maschinensicherheit zu tun habe, ist dies eine Frage die ständig auftritt und auf die ich noch nirgends eine annähernd sinnvolle antwort gefunden habe: "Wie gefährlich darf eine Maschine bleiben?". Auf diese Frage bekomm ich immer die Antwort "mach eine Risikobeurteilung", das ist doch Blödsinn. Es gibt ja keine Musterlösung für die RB. Manchmal denke ich, die Befragten wissen es selbst nicht.

Natürlich kann man die zubauen wie man will mit dem modernsten Schnickschnack. Aber man muss den Benutzern doch auch eine Grundintelligenz zurechnen dürfen. Wenn man im Betrieb nicht an eine bestimmte Stelle muss, und zur Wartung der Hauptschalter ausgeschaltet werden kann, warum und wie gut muss die Stelle dann geschützt werden? Wieviel Aufwand muss man betreiben, wann reicht das Warnschild?

Das mit dem Auto ist ein Kapitel für sich, auf meiner Zahnriemenabdeckung ist auch kein Warnschild, obwohl sie ohne Werkzeug zu lösen ist. Die zufallende Tür kann mir auch den Finger brechen. Ich kann während der Fahrt aussteigen usw usw.
Das einzige gelbe Dreieck ist auf dem Kühlerventilator. Ein Griff und die Fingerkuppe ist weg. Wo ist der Lichtvorhang? An die Stelle kann jeder Depp fassen, ein Maschinenarbeiter ist über seine Maschine informiert.


> Tommi schrieb:
> 
> es gibt ja ein paar Normen über das Thema Sicherheitsabstände,
> Körpermaße etc. .
> ...


 

Ich hab einen flyer von der BG zu Sicherheitsabständen nach Öffnungsgröße, da ist nichts zum unterkriechen drin. Für den Kontakt zur BG wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Tommi (19 Januar 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Das einzige gelbe Dreieck ist auf dem Kühlerventilator. Ein Griff und die Fingerkuppe ist weg. Wo ist der Lichtvorhang? An die Stelle kann jeder Depp fassen, ein Maschinenarbeiter ist über seine Maschine informiert.
> 
> Ich hab einen flyer von der BG zu Sicherheitsabständen nach Öffnungsgröße, da ist nichts zum unterkriechen drin. Für den Kontakt zur BG wäre ich sehr dankbar!


 
Hallo element,

der Vergleich mit der Motorhaube ist zwar verständlich, aber im Maschinenbau gelten andere Regeln. Das können wir nicht ändern.

Der Arbeitsschutz wird seit etwa 10 Jahren immer mehr dereguliert,
das hat zur Folge, daß Risikobeurteilungen durchgeführt werden
müssen und zwar mit Hilfe von Normen. Die muss man kennen,
wenn man Maschinen baut, oder jemanden fragen, wie den Herrn,
dessen Nummer ich Dir gleich schicke.

Hast Du schonmal Deine Sicherheitsfachkraft gefragt? Die lernen
Risikobeurteilung in ihrer Ausbildung, allerdings auch erst seit 2003.

Hast Du die Möglichkeit eine Schulung zu besuchen?

Zum Thema "Unterkriechen" hat Safety im Beitrag 16 etwas geschrieben. 

Freundliche Grüsse
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (19 Januar 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Es taucht nun die Frage auf wer Verantwortlich ist für eine Risikobeurteilung der Verkettung, in meinem Fall gibt es keinen Generalunternehmer, also der Kunde?


 
Hallo,

du schreibst es ja selbst, "Generalunternehmer", wenn der bei
verketteten Anlagen nicht da ist, wird es schwierig.

Der Kunde ist denke ich zumindest mitverantwortlich, insbesondere
wenn er auch Ahnung von der Materie hat oder vielleicht Teile 
der Verkettung selbst baut. 

Im Rahmen der Risikobeurteilung musst Du die "Grenzen Deiner Maschine"
genau beschreiben!!! Dafür bist Du verantwortlich!

Die Grenze Deiner Maschine sollten meiner Meinung nach zwei sicherheitsgerichtete potentialfreie Kontakte zu Deinem "Nachbarn"
sein, die bei NOT-HALT öffnen (siehe Beitrag 13) nicht Profibuskopplung. 
Was die dann mit welcher Kategorie auf Deine Kontakte legen, kann Dir formell egal sein, garnicht fragen. 
Die Grenze Deiner Maschine sind die potentialfreien Kontakte. 

Ich hoffe, die Antwort trifft Deine Frage.

Freundliche Grüsse
Tommi


----------



## element. (20 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo element,
> Hast Du schonmal Deine Sicherheitsfachkraft gefragt? Die lernen
> Risikobeurteilung in ihrer Ausbildung, allerdings auch erst seit 2003.
> 
> Hast Du die Möglichkeit eine Schulung zu besuchen?


 
Eine Sicherheitsfachkraft gibt es bei uns nicht. Andere Mitarbeiter nennen mich scherzhaft so, weil ich der einzige bin der hier jemals die Maschinenrichtlinie in der Hand hatte und immer "queruliert".

Schulung prinzipiell möglich, muss ich aber schon drum betteln.
Ich war bei Pilz 1-tägige Schulung zur Risikobeurteilung, hat mir nicht viel gebracht. Eher die Verwirrung und den Verlust der Übersicht noch verstärkt. Die Schulung ist der Freitag einer ganzen Woche zur Maschinensicherheit/Konstruktion, und man braucht wohl auch die ganze Woche. Weiß nicht, ob ich die krieg.

Ich frag mich auch immer noch ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist, dass ich diese Schulung mache. Ich bin E-Techniker. Sollten das nicht die Mechanikkonstrukteure machen? Ich reiße mich sicher nicht darum. Ich hab eh schon so viele Jobs, dass der Überblick schwer fällt.


----------



## thomass5 (21 Januar 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Ich bin E-Techniker. Sollten das nicht die Mechanikkonstrukteure machen?



Ich bin der Meinung, das funktioniert nur zusammen. Die Mechanik allein ist meist "doof". Du hauchst ihr Leben und (hoffentlich) Intelligenz ein. Wobei Du allein nichts bewegen könntest.

Thomas


----------



## Tommi (21 Januar 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Ich frag mich auch immer noch ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist, dass ich diese Schulung mache. Ich bin E-Techniker. Sollten das nicht die Mechanikkonstrukteure machen? Ich reiße mich sicher nicht darum. Ich hab eh schon so viele Jobs, dass der Überblick schwer fällt.


 
Hallo,

eine Sicherheitsfachkraft (SIFA)hat jeder Betrieb. Wahrscheinlich habt ihr
eine externe SIFA, die ab und zu mal vorbeikommt und Begehungen etc. macht.

Zum Thema Schulung schicke ich Dir den Link zur Seminarbroschüre der
Holz- und Metall BG.

Schau Dir mal die Seiten 177-183 an, BG-Seminare sind für Mitgliedsbetriebe 
kostenlos.

http://www.bghm.de/fileadmin/downloads/Ausbildung/Ausb_Broschuere_2011.pdf

Thomas hat recht, CE-Kennzeichnung ist das Thema von Software, Elektro, Fluid und Mechanik.

Ich hoffe, es hilft Dir ein wenig.

Laß Dich nicht unterkriegen, wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am Besten!!! 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## element. (25 Januar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Sicherheitsfachkraft (SIFA)hat jeder Betrieb. Wahrscheinlich habt ihr
> eine externe SIFA, die ab und zu mal vorbeikommt und Begehungen etc. macht.


 
Glaub mir, sowas gibts bei uns einfach nicht....
Wir haben weniger als 50 MA und verschiedene Geschäftszweige, die Maschinen sind nur einer davon. Hier gibts noch an allen Ecken Verbesserungsbedarf, aber es wird...

Danke für die ganze Info.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (25 Januar 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Ich frag mich auch immer noch ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist, dass ich diese Schulung mache. Ich bin E-Techniker. Sollten das nicht die Mechanikkonstrukteure machen?



Die Risikobeurteilung/Gefährdungsanalyse sollte meiner Meinung nach immer der mechanische Konstrukteur machen, um schon in der Konstruktionsphase Gefahrstellen entsprechend abzudecken.
Aber spätestens wenn es um Not-Halt oder Schutztüren geht, ist der Mechaniker mit seinem Latein am Ende. Er kann ggf. noch den nötigen Performance level bestimmen und danach muss ein Elektriker ran, der dann auch die Normen kennen muss, um die Sicherheitsfunktion korrekt umzusetzen.
Fazit: So eine Schulung ist für Konstrukteur und Elektriker gut.


----------



## element. (25 Januar 2011)

Tigerente: 
Genau so sehe ich das eben auch. Die Elektrische Ausführung mache ich auch gern. Aber um Abdeckbleche kümmern und beurteilen wie schwer eine Verletzung durch Pneumatik sein kann, nur weil der Mech-Konstrukteur keinen Bock auf sowas hat, sehe ich nicht ein.


----------



## Tommi (25 Januar 2011)

element. schrieb:


> nur weil der Mech-Konstrukteur keinen Bock auf sowas hat, sehe ich nicht ein.


 
Hallo element,

also da bist Du in bester Gesellschaft. Die Mechanikkonstrukteure haben
meist keinen Bock auf sowas (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).
Um CE-Kennzeichnung kümmern sich aktiv bei uns nur die Elektriker.
Das habe ich auch schon von einigen Maschinenzulieferern gehört.

Wenn man die Mechaniker dann in den Arsch tritt, passiert auch etwas.

Zur Belohnung werden die Elektriker dann oft "Projektleiter". Dann
dürfen und müssen sie den Schlossern in den A. treten.
Auch ganz schön...ROFLMAO

Ich glaube, dieses Thema gab es hier im Forum auch schon ein paar Mal.
Jeder von "uns" muss selbst entscheiden wie er oder sie damit umgeht. 

Viele Grüsse
Tommi


----------



## stevenn (21 Dezember 2015)

Hallo, ich greife mal einen alten Thread wieder auf.

Wir haben einen Kunden, der will ein Gatter (beweglich trennende Schutzeinrichtung) nur mit einem Schlüssel abschließbar machen. Jetzt habe ich ihn darauf hingewiesen, das es Stand der Technik ist, dieses Gatter mechanisch zuzuhalten, weil man bei Öffnung des Gatters zu schnell an der Gefahrenstelle / im Gefahrenbereich ist. Die Sicherheitsfunktion benötigt einen PL d, da dahinter eine große Gefahr ist. Unsere RBU hat ergeben, das eine Zuhaltung angebracht werden muss, die will der Kunde aber nicht haben(deren Sicherheitsbeauftragter ist involviert). Wie geht ihr mit so etwas um?


----------



## MasterOhh (21 Dezember 2015)

Hat das denn einen Grund, warum der Kunde keine Zuhaltung haben möchte?


----------



## stevenn (21 Dezember 2015)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Hat das denn einen Grund, warum der Kunde keine Zuhaltung haben möchte?



weil er rein will, obwohl er es nach unserer RBU nicht darf


----------



## SPS-freak1 (21 Dezember 2015)

Das ist immer ein großes Problem. Macht man es richtig, kann der Kunde nicht verstehen, wieso und es kommt ein anderer Hersteller der sich einen Dreck darum schert und es "unsicher" baut. Ab und an würde ich mir wünschen, dass da dann was passiert. Man will ja schließlich mit der Sicherheitsheitstechnik erstmal nicht die dicke Kohle verdienen sondern vor Unfällen schützen. Will der Kunde dann ein Sicherheitsbauteil entfernen, kann er es machen nachdem die Anlage abgenommen worden ist.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2015)

Zuhaltungen sind immer wieder ein Diskussionsthema. Deshalb muss sowas im Vorfeld mit dem Kunden / Betreiber durchgesprochen werden.
Normale Sicherheitszuhaltungen müssen spannungslos verriegelt sein (Schutz bei Spannungsausfall). Bei den Anlagen ist aber so der Zutritt bei ausgeschalteter Anlage für Reinigungs- oder Wartungspersonal oder die Feuerwehr nicht ohne weiteres möglich.
Darum eben im Vorfeld alle an den Tisch holen und das Sicherheitskonzept vorstellen.
Bei meiner aktuellen Anlage haben wir hier auch ein paar Runden gedreht bis Betreiber, Sicherheitsing. , Feuerwehr, TÜV und wir uns einig waren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MasterOhh (21 Dezember 2015)

Ob eine Zuhaltung im spannungslosen Zustand verriegelt bleiben muss oder nicht, kann man nicht pauschal festlegen. Die Zuhaltungen unserer Roboterzellen öffnen spannungslos und im Nothalt automatisch, weil die Roboter einen Bremsweg < 10mm haben. 

Hat man Gefahren die sich nicht schnell genug stillsetzen lassen (wegen großer Schwungmassen, oder anderweitig gespeicherter Energie) kann man auch Zuhaltungen, nutzen die verzögert öffnen.


Die Frage ist ja immernoch, warum will der Kunde unbedingt in die Anlage, bevor sie einen sicheren Zustand erreicht hat. Wir haben bei uns die Erfahrung gemacht, das die Bediener oftmal aus ganz trivialen Gründen auf Kriegsfuss mit der Sicherheitstechnik stehen, die sich dann auch oft beheben lassen ohne die Sicherheit einer Anlage zu beeinträchtigen.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2015)

@MasterOhh
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es sich bei deinen Zuhaltungen um Prozesszuhaltungen und nicht um Sicherheitszuhaltungen handelt. Bei 10mm Anhalteweg wird die Zuhaltungen wahrscheinlich nicht in die Sicherheitsberechnung eingehen.
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (21 Dezember 2015)

Grundlegend ist der Hersteller verantwortlich. Also egal was der Betreiber heute sagt wenn es passieren sollte, was selten der Fall ist, zeigen die auf euch.
Also Risikobeurteilung ist entscheidend. Auch die einfach abgeschlossene Schutztür wird in Zukunft schwerer, siehe DIN EN ISO 14120.
Ansonsten DIN EN ISO 13855 Abschnitt 9.
Ein Roboter mit 10mm Nachlauf, das ist dann einer mit sicherer Geschwindigkeit und extrem  langsamen Bewegungen, wenn es keine sicherer Geschwindigkeit sein sollte musst Du Dir mal die Normen DIN EN ISO 10218-1 und -2 und die vom Hersteller mitgelieferten Nachlaufwege ansehen, da wird 10mm nicht erreicht werden.


----------



## stevenn (22 Dezember 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Grundlegend ist der Hersteller verantwortlich. Also egal was der Betreiber heute sagt wenn es passieren sollte, was selten der Fall ist, zeigen die auf euch.
> Also Risikobeurteilung ist entscheidend. [...]
> Ansonsten DIN EN ISO 13855 Abschnitt 9.


Meine Leute fragen,_"und was passiert uns dann? im Prinzip haben wir nur eine Sache nicht gemacht/ falsch gemacht und zwar keine Zuhaltung verwendet, sondern ein Schloss angebracht.In der BA steht, das keiner rein darf und den Schlüssel hat auch nur der Instandhaltungschef(und dann das so allbeliebte), *der geht da nicht rein*."_ was soll ich dann bei solchen Argumenten sagen? ich kann denen nur sagen was Stand der Technik ist und wenn sie das nicht machen, haben sie gewisse Normen nicht eingehalten. Und um ehrlich zu sein, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das dafür jemand in den Knast geht.Im Prinzip ist ja abgeschlossen und es kann keiner rein.


----------



## stevenn (22 Dezember 2015)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja immernoch, warum will der Kunde unbedingt in die Anlage, bevor sie einen sicheren Zustand erreicht hat. Wir haben bei uns die Erfahrung gemacht, das die Bediener oftmal aus ganz trivialen Gründen auf Kriegsfuss mit der Sicherheitstechnik stehen, die sich dann auch oft beheben lassen ohne die Sicherheit einer Anlage zu beeinträchtigen.


Von der Betriebsart, von der ich hier spreche, das ist schon eine Art Prüflingsbeobachtung (sicherer Druck, sichere Geschwindigkeit usw). und er will trotzdem weiter in einen Bereich, der aus unserer Sicht im Fehlerfall lebensgefährlich ist. _"bei anderen Maschinen kann er ja auch die Hand auflegen, warum hier nicht?" _kommt dann meistens. oder _"wenn ihr mir die Maschine so baut, dann kann ich sie nicht mehr bedienen"_


----------



## Safety (22 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
na dann hoffen wir mal das Du Recht behältst. Der Satz ist zweideutig. Du schreibst von Lebensgefahr und dann ein Schloss und Zugang zur  Maschine.
Ihr macht auffällig viele Kompromisse und das wird euch definitiv einholen. Glaube einem schon in die Jahre gekommenen Menschen, entweder passiert was oder Betreiber bekommt einen GF der verantwortlich mit dem Thema umgeht oder es werden entsprechend der BetrSichV GBUs gemacht und dann festgestellt das Ihr Normen nicht eingehalten habt. Und jetzt Frage mal wer dann in der ersten Reihe steht. Schon mehrfach erlebt, dann fällt der Satz, wer ist den Hersteller der Maschine, wer hat den die Konformität erklärt? Sie müssen doch als Hersteller wissen was zu tun ist! Usw.
Noch eine Anmerkung zum Schluss, da es sich anscheinend um einen Regelmäßigen Zugang handelt und Ihr das Wisst reden wir hier mindestens von grober Fahrlässigkeit.


----------



## Tommi (22 Dezember 2015)

> Glaube einem schon in die Jahre gekommenen Menschen



*ACK*

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## stevenn (22 Dezember 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Der Satz ist zweideutig. Du schreibst von Lebensgefahr und dann ein Schloss und Zugang zur  Maschine.
> Ihr macht auffällig viele Kompromisse und das wird euch definitiv einholen. Glaube einem schon in die Jahre gekommenen Menschen, entweder passiert was oder Betreiber bekommt einen GF der verantwortlich mit dem Thema umgeht oder es werden entsprechend der BetrSichV GBUs gemacht und dann festgestellt das Ihr Normen nicht eingehalten habt. Und jetzt Frage mal wer dann in der ersten Reihe steht. Schon mehrfach erlebt, dann fällt der Satz, wer ist den Hersteller der Maschine, wer hat den die Konformität erklärt? Sie müssen doch als Hersteller wissen was zu tun ist! Usw.
> Noch eine Anmerkung zum Schluss, da es sich anscheinend um einen Regelmäßigen Zugang handelt und Ihr das Wisst reden wir hier mindestens von grober Fahrlässigkeit.


Also wir machen keine Kompromisse. hatte erst heute wieder eine Diskussion mit dem Kunden darüber und ich konnte ihn überzeugen.ICH will die Zuhaltung ja auch und ich werde sie durchsetzen.

Ja genau darum geht es mir jetzt. wenn nun  jemand in der GBU feststellt, dass da eine Zuhaltung hin muss dann hat man die Schutzmaßnahme nicht ausreichend gemacht, aber grob fahrlässig ist das doch nicht. grob fahrlässig wäre, wenn ich keine Sicherheitseinrichtung anbringe(hier ist ja zumindest ein Gatter plus Schloss-> also ein Fehler bei der *Auswahl *der Sicherheitseinrichtung). Grobe Fahlässigkeit, bei der falschen Auswahl an Sicherheitstechnik zu unterstellen finde ich zu krass und eher als panikmache.

wir sind ja im Prinzip der gleichen Meinung, es ist nur schwierig zu begründen, "das steht so in der Norm". interessant zu wissen wäre, wenn du nur ein Schloss anbringst und keine Zuhaltung und es passiert etwas, dann passiert dir, das und das. klar so eine Aussage bekomme ich in einem Forum nicht (ist ja voll verständlich).
p.s. was heißt GF?


----------



## stevenn (22 Dezember 2015)

@ safety: bringt es mir etwas die 14120 zu holen, solange sie noch ein Entwurf ist? Danach arbeiten/darauf beziehen kann ich mich ja nicht oder? sobald sie gültig ist brauche ich sie definitiv.


----------



## Safety (22 Dezember 2015)

Hallo, naja Ihr macht keine Kompromisse sehe ich anders aber ist nicht mein Thema. Waren da nicht Themen mit reinen Personenbezogenen Schutzmaßnahmen usw.
Ich hatte schon Kontakt zu Staatsanwälten und panische Anrufe von Arbeitgebern und Herstellern von Maschinen muss schon Nachts ganz schnell Maschinen begutachten und Sofortmaßnahmen einleiten und…….
Der Rest wird sich zeigen wenn mal was passiert ist und man kann mir sicherlich einiges anlasten aber Panik mache gehört sicher nicht dazu. Mein Ziel ist immer eine praktikable und auch dem Stand der Technik entsprechende Schutzmaßnahme aufzubauen und zu empfehlen.
Ich werde auch zu den Themen nichts mehr beitragen und auch nicht können, es gleicht sich immer was Du schreibst, wir drehen uns im Kreis. Ich kann Dir nur sagen was da so in der Richtlinie und den Normen steht. Letztendlich müsst Ihr die Verantwortung übernehmen und da es ja nicht oft vorkommt ist es durchaus möglich dass alles gut geht. Leider kenne ich mittlerweile auch die andere Seite der Medaille und das wollte ich Dir mitteilen.
Also ich schätze Dich so ein das Du Normen lesen und verstehen kannst und das ist nun mal der Maßstab. Was Ihr draus macht ist eure Sache.
Normenentwürfe muss man nicht kann man, aber diese können auch den Stand der Technik wiederspiegeln.
Also noch viel Spaß.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2015)

Die Sicherheitstechnik kennt das TOP-Prinzip.
Technisch - Organisatorisch - Personell.
Nur wenn technische Massnahmen nicht möglich sind, sind im Prinzip organisatorische Massnahmen möglich.
Sind organisatorische Massnahmen nicht möglich, dann sind personelle Massnahmen erlaubt.
Nur sind die Hürden sehr hoch. Wie begründet du, dass eine technische Lösung nicht möglich ist?
Ein Vorhängeschloß zählt hier definitiv nicht dazu.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Stevenn,
als Lieferant bist du ja bestimmt ein Konzept was der Norm entspricht.
Wenn dein Kunde etwas anderes wünscht, deren Lössung nicht in euer 
Sicherheits Konzept passt, soll er doch Normen benennen, die sein Ansinnen 
zulassen. 

Also einfach den Spieß umdrehen und vor allen Dingen ein Angebot erstellen 
was die Erarbeitung eines neuen Sicherheitskonzept kostet, bei Geld werden 
die meisten still.


----------



## stevenn (23 Dezember 2015)

@safety: nicht das du mich falsch verstehst, ich schätze deine Meinung und bin froh darüber, wenn du dich beteiligst.
die Fragen die ich stelle, sind einfach solche mit denen ich mich tagtäglich auseinandersetzen muss und da wollt ich halt eure Meinung dazu wissen.


----------



## stevenn (23 Dezember 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Sicherheitstechnik kennt das TOP-Prinzip.
> Technisch - Organisatorisch - Personell.
> Nur wenn technische Massnahmen nicht möglich sind, sind im Prinzip organisatorische Massnahmen möglich.
> Sind organisatorische Massnahmen nicht möglich, dann sind personelle Massnahmen erlaubt.
> ...


das ist mir bekannt, kommt ja mehr von der Betreiberseite. Besser noch ist STOP Substitution technisch organisatorisch persönlich.
bei mir ist es dann das iterative Verfahren der 12100, ist aber vom Prinzip her gleich.
Das Prinzip ist mir bekannt und ich handle auch danach. ich wollte halt wissen, wie ihr vorgeht wenn der kunde dann sagt, "so nehme ich die Maschine nicht ab".


----------



## stevenn (23 Dezember 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Also einfach den Spieß umdrehen und vor allen Dingen ein Angebot erstellen
> was die Erarbeitung eines neuen Sicherheitskonzept kostet, bei Geld werden
> die meisten still.


so rudern die Kunden meistens zurück ja 
nur verstehen die Kunden halt nicht, warum ein Schloss nicht ausreicht sondern eine Zuhaltung hin muss. DA kann ich noch so viel aus Normen zitieren


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2015)

stevenn schrieb:


> ich wollte halt wissen, wie ihr vorgeht wenn der kunde dann sagt, "so nehme ich die Maschine nicht ab".


Das ist dann aber kein Sicherheitsthema, sondern ein Thema aus dem Bereich "Lastenheft -> Konstruktionsdurchsprache -> Pflichtenheft".
Wie bereits schonmal vorher erwähnt, sollten im Vorfeld Zuhaltungen besprochen werden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## stevenn (23 Dezember 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber kein Sicherheitsthema, sondern ein Thema aus dem Bereich "Lastenheft -> Konstruktionsdurchsprache -> Pflichtenheft".
> Wie bereits schonmal vorher erwähnt, sollten im Vorfeld Zuhaltungen besprochen werden.
> Gruß
> Dieter


Da hast du recht, da ist halt das Riesenproblem, das der ein oder andere Mitbewerber es mit den Zuhaltungen nicht so genau nimmt und der Kunde diesen dann bevorzugt, weil er bei ihm rein kann. Deswegen ergibt sich das komplette Konzept meistens erst wenn der Kunde uns beauftragt hat, sonst sind wir chancenlos.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2015)

stevenn schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, da ist halt das Riesenproblem, das der ein oder andere Mitbewerber es mit den Zuhaltungen nicht so genau nimmt und der Kunde diesen dann bevorzugt, weil er bei ihm rein kann. Deswegen ergibt sich das komplette Konzept meistens erst wenn der Kunde uns beauftragt hat, sonst sind wir chancenlos.



Für mich ein klassischer Fall von "Selber schuld". Wenn ihr die Thematik kennt, dann dürft ihr euch da jetzt euch nicht wundern.

Aber um auch was Sachliches dazu zu sagen:
Schau dir mal Schlüsseltransfer-Syteme an. Da hat der Kunde sein Schloss und du die sichere Anlage

Gruß
Dieter


----------

